# extension or attic conversion



## purple17 (14 Mar 2013)

Hi
We have a 2 bed bungalow in dublin and due to neg equity etc we cant sell so stuck here.  The 2 bedrooms are small as they are so we really need a 3rd bedroom especially as we want to have a 2nd child!
My predicament that we've a very small budget and not sure whether attic conversion (it would only be an attic room due to roof height) or an extension.
My husband is a carpenter/tiler by trade so all carpentry, plasterwork, paintng we could do ourselves. Just need a builder for either block work/foundations for extension or structural work for attic convert.

Can anyone advise what would be most cost effective/best options?


----------



## lowCO2design (15 Mar 2013)

height and type of attic structure? space available for stairs & means of escape?
v
space for extension, connection to existing home, plumbing etc etc

get on-site advice from an architect &/or QS


----------



## Famous five (26 Mar 2013)

I'd Definately get the extension as it will cost roughly the same price but will look better.


----------



## lowCO2design (29 Mar 2013)

Famous five said:


> I'd Definately get the extension as it will cost *roughly *the same price but will look better.


by 'roughly' do you mean give or take a 50k?


----------



## Damien logan (18 Feb 2015)

My advice - give your circumstances and your husbands trade - is for an attic conversion. He will likely be able to do most of the work himself regarding reinforcements, studs, boards, flooring etc. So will work out cheaper for you (but might stress the marriage!) 

As before however, if you do not have the required clearance, you will not be able to classify it as an extra habitable room - so it will not greatly enhance any resale.  Ecape routes and access are key to ensure safety for any attic conversions. 

All things being equal, the attic conversion will give you more bang for your buck.


----------



## michaelm (18 Feb 2015)

Damien, fyi this thread is two years old . . also you might be better advised not to use your name as your username.


----------



## Damien logan (18 Feb 2015)

Ahh, ok my bad, new to this. I'll make a change and read the details a bit better..


----------

